# Why preppers hunt



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

well maybe I should say why I hunt. I just had the most succulent venison blackstrap. I slow cooked it to perfection in a spicey clamato juice with garlic and fine herbs. Almost like butter. 

But why kill Bambi they cry!? Your a murderer they chant!! You disgust me they say as they look at you like your a worms innards stuck in the tread of their Gucci shoes. 

Very few are pure vegan. Even fewer don't have any animal products in their homes. So honestly none of that matters. 

What does matter is I know how to hunt. I know where to look and what to look for. Is it a buck or a doe? Look at that rut over there! 

Hunted meat is the single most healthiest source of "organically grown" meat there is. No antibiotics. No GMO feed. No steroids. I don't kill for sport. I hunt for my sustenance and health. I hunt because I like to know where my food comes from where it lived it's life and what it was eating. I like to know that the animal was vibrant and healthy. 

I don't hunt for pleasure. If you've field dressed large game - well it's not exactly like having a latte while watching the national geographic channel. It's dirty work. And it's hard. I earn that meat. And I respect that animal. I love their freedom. I feel privileged to be part of their kingdom. I honour their passing and waste nothing. And I always give of their bounty to others. 

I spend many dollars learning how to shoot accurately placing round after round on targets at various distances and sizes. So that I can take them cleanly and make their passing quick. I could just gun them down. But I don't. And I won't. 

Preppers, learn to hunt properly. Respect nature. Respect the life you took to keep yours strong. Knowing how to hunt is a valuable skill. Knowing what to do after the kill even more. And this skill alone could sustain you and your loved ones if the supply chain broke down and the food quit flowing. 

Life does find a way. And life has a cost. Life itself. We all pay. Just as that animal paid for his with his own. And if you take it, Rejoice in its life by sustaining your own and that of others. And tell them the tale of its life. And how it ended. So that yours could continue.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I won't lie, I enjoy everything about hunting. The communion with nature, the rush of the shot, the taste of venison kabobs with pineapple and peppers, blood tracking, drinking coffee and watching the sunrise over a field. I love it all. I don't like killing so I make that as quick and as painless as possible. I enjoy aging the meat and processing the quarters into different cuts and sharing with friends and family.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't much like the kill but live for that moment just before. I don't at all enjoy field dressing but love what it means will be soon happening. Ya man a cup o Joe as the sun rises out of east and you settle into your hide - man wish I was now just waiting for dawn.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I've never hunted but it's on my list. I have done quite a bit of fishing so I can relate to the coffee at (and before) the sunrise. Being out in nature, hearing the sounds, smelling the scents, taking in all the visuals ... a more spiritual experience I've not found within the walls of any sanctuary.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I won't lie, I enjoy everything about hunting. The communion with nature, the rush of the shot, the taste of venison kabobs with pineapple and peppers, blood tracking, drinking coffee and watching the sunrise over a field. I love it all. I don't like killing so I make that as quick and as painless as possible. I enjoy aging the meat and processing the quarters into different cuts and sharing with friends and family.


I agree with everything with this post. I'm a hunter gatherer. My wife & I live off wild game all year round besides the farm raised animals we have on our farm.
Proverbs 12:27; "The lazy man does not roast what he took in hunting, But diligence is man's precious possession"


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

While hunting and fishing are great delicous food sources, its recreational too. Yes gutting that big game and hauling it out can be a chore but its done with a joyfull heart. I bet the the vast majority of goof balls screaming murder about hunting or fishing do not think twice over aborting a human fetus. Something wrong there. Liberalism is a mental disorder.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I grew up hunting. It's part of who I am.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have tried hunting but am unable to ambush and drop the hammer on an unsuspecting animal. It would be more fair if they could shoot back.
I have killed animals after my chickens, and a feral dog that attacked me. I have no problem with defending myself or my animals.
A good friend likes to hunt deer and gives me every season 2 shoulders, 2 hams, and 2 backstraps on ice ready for me to portion out. In return we keep him supplied through the year with organic free range eggs and fresh produce.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I don't much like the kill but live for that moment just before. I don't at all enjoy field dressing but love what it means will be soon happening. Ya man a cup o Joe as the sun rises out of east and you settle into your hide - man wish I was now just waiting for dawn.


When I kill several deer in a year the gutting is just mechanical. I have it down to 4 minutes now. My best friend summed it up in a serial killer sort of way when he said: "No big deal, just be careful not to get any on your shoes". The quartering and skinning is just nothing anymore. I keep my Boker Tree Brand knife razor sharp and honed as deer tallow will dull one in a heartbeat. My Daughter-in-law wants next years tallow (fat) for rendering into soap.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Deer in North Missouri are not organic. They're very much GMO fed -- cornfed, big, and a major source of income to local farmers who rent out the land ( to 'city people', who are taken to be idiots until proven innocent -- too many Are idiots). Hunting and fishing aren't my personal groove, but hunters are an important part of the local ecology here - the deer population requires the predation to stay at healthy levels.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

pretty simple for me, to put food on the table.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

And don't forget about the mounts!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

This buck won't last until next season, but it isnt going to waste! (My Hubby and his kill in December.)


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

BagLady said:


> This buck won't last until next season, but it isnt going to waste! (My Hubby and his kill in December.)
> View attachment 10106


Nom Nom Nom om. Gobble him up then go get more!


----------



## Sarahwalker (Mar 3, 2015)

I haven't tried hunting, I don't think I have the heart to kill animals, unless it's a fish. I've tried fishing, so I think I'm gonna stick to that and just try hunting when I really need to.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I hunt, fish and trap because Grandpa and Dad went out of the way to teach me. So I would always be able to feed myself if times got tough. Guessing it was from the depression days for my grand father. It's not about some rush to kill something, competition, TV show or trophies. It's about food and being prepared to take care of yourself. This was taught to me back in the 60's. Guess they were a little ahead of their times.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I recently took a couple of my customers Duck hunting for the last hunt of the season. The hunting was lousy. We could see them and hear them. They just did not come close. So, I aplogized to my guys about the hunting being so poor when one of them said " Look out there at that sunrise, How about that dinner last night and drinks out by the Fire? It's Friday morning we are not in the office. We don't hear the sounds and noise of the city, What's not to like? We will get our share of game." He hit it on the head.


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

I use to hunt alot when I was younger. My dad taught me very early to only shoot what you are going to eat. Now days I just don't live in the country. Really wish I did though. I miss all the time I spent outside.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I recently took a couple of my customers Duck hunting for the last hunt of the season. The hunting was lousy. We could see them and hear them. They just did not come close. So, I aplogized to my guys about the hunting being so poor when one of them said " Look out there at that sunrise, How about that dinner last night and drinks out by the Fire? It's Friday morning we are not in the office. We don't hear the sounds and noise of the city, What's not to like? We will get our share of game." He hit it on the head.


I have been blessed beyond my wildest expectations to have been able to personally visit and see the Wonderful and Beautiful places of nature that God has made. And Hunting and Fishing trips have been responsible for many of these experiences.

My regrets are few and I did what I needed to do as a young husband and Father to provide for my family...but I worked way too much...And as I get older I regret not hunting, fishing and experiencing nature more with my sons and family and friends...


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm an OLD Hunter too!

Before everyone says...We gonna live off the land if SHTF! Can you imagine "NO LIMIT" hunting...Spring...Summer...Fall and Winter...No season on anything? Spoilage of meat will have a lot of deer go to waste for those unprepared to can it or dry it...Neighbors killing more than they need trying to feed others....Especially kids.

If a Nation Wide SHTF Developed....Or we might call it TEOTWAWKI.

How many hunters are in the USA
45 million people have hunted and probably would again if it was their only food source.
23 million people today consider themselves active hunters.
https://www.conservationforce.org/role4.html

How many White Tail Deer are in the USA
15 Million
Common Name

See where this is going?

Not saying that it's going to be this bad...but we might wanna put up some extra canned chicken and some more beans for the protein!

Just thinking out loud here LOL!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I gave up on hunting way before I started feeling guilty about slaying God's innocent creatures..when I realized that each oz of wild game or fish which had been put on the table prob cost around 400 bucks. This be counting buying guns..gas..licenses..food..beer..whiskey..taxidermist? etc. Groceries are much cheaper at the store.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

God put those wonderful tasting critters there for use to live off of. The meat in the grocery store has the drugs they feed the animals to make them grow fast and to keep them healthy and then they inject it with water to make it weigh more. if you include your medical costs that are due to the food you buy at the store you are paying the same price and living a shorter life because of it. 
Venison doesn't have growth hormones, antibiotics and fungicides in it - it is leaner and better for you than any commercial beef. Fresh caught trout and salmon is better than what you can buy at the store too and you won't find it full of added coloring, added water and already two days old when it gets to the market.
I was spoiled having access to fresh meat and fish growing up and the only thing that supermarket meat and fish is good for is smoking.

As to hunting costing money - out of the four hunting rifles I own, I invested a total of $815 in the lot of them. The only reason it is that high is because I had a custom 358 win. made for $800.
Two A-bolt Brownings I got for $15 and the 3006 I got from Dad. I help the local farmers out so it costs nothing to hunt. I take my grand kids fishing and they don't need a license and they don't like fish so I get the trout that they catch. 

If you work at it a bit, you can get to know the farmers and ranchers and you don't need to do anything but have a few 25 cent reloads with you to get some real food.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

PaulS said:


> God put those wonderful tasting critters there for use to live off of. The meat in the grocery store has the drugs they feed the animals to make them grow fast and to keep them healthy and then they inject it with water to make it weigh more. if you include your medical costs that are due to the food you buy at the store you are paying the same price and living a shorter life because of it.
> Venison doesn't have growth hormones, antibiotics and fungicides in it - it is leaner and better for you than any commercial beef. Fresh caught trout and salmon is better than what you can buy at the store too and you won't find it full of added coloring, added water and already two days old when it gets to the market.
> I was spoiled having access to fresh meat and fish growing up and the only thing that supermarket meat and fish is good for is smoking.


Our chickens don't have any extra additives either, and when they get too old to lay eggs, about 3-4 years, well,................. there are some in the freezer at this very moment.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

PaulS said:


> God put those wonderful tasting critters there for use to live off of. The meat in the grocery store has the drugs they feed the animals to make them grow fast and to keep them healthy and then they inject it with water to make it weigh more. if you include your medical costs that are due to the food you buy at the store you are paying the same price and living a shorter life because of it.
> Venison doesn't have growth hormones, antibiotics and fungicides in it - it is leaner and better for you than any commercial beef. Fresh caught trout and salmon is better than what you can buy at the store too and you won't find it full of added coloring, added water and already two days old when it gets to the market.
> I was spoiled having access to fresh meat and fish growing up and the only thing that supermarket meat and fish is good for is smoking.
> 
> ...


I checked with my old Viet Nam Vet buddy and he said whatever you smoke..he will take two bags..lol.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well the only two things I smoke are meat (including fish) and tobacco. He is welcome to buy either one because they are legal in all 50 states and most ofthe world as well.
what I stated was the truth and in all likelihood possible for anyone who wants to spend the time.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have been told that after the great depression there were no deer in the state of Georgia. A friend of mine a little older than me said in the late 60's if you even saw a deer track on a hunt you had a story to tell back at camp. He said he had to learn how to hunt deer on his own, his dad didn't know anything about it. The deer we have now are cross breeds between a Texas White tail and some breed from up North. I looked it up a while back. 

If something really bad happened, I don't think it would be long before they would be hunted out. 

Anyway, I hunt because I want to be sure I know what it takes to get the job done, should the need ever arise. I take no pleasure in killing, but stalking an animal can be exciting.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

There are now quite a few deer in various parts of Texas which had none back when i was a young skull of mush. Best of fortunes on trying to stalk white tails. Them things are pretty skittish and elusive.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Carp614 said:


> I have been told that after the great depression there were no deer in the state of Georgia. A friend of mine a little older than me said in the late 60's if you even saw a deer track on a hunt you had a story to tell back at camp. He said he had to learn how to hunt deer on his own, his dad didn't know anything about it. The deer we have now are cross breeds between a Texas White tail and some breed from up North. I looked it up a while back.
> 
> If something really bad happened, I don't think it would be long before they would be hunted out.
> 
> Anyway, I hunt because I want to be sure I know what it takes to get the job done, should the need ever arise. I take no pleasure in killing, but stalking an animal can be exciting.


This is absolutely correct. They reintroduced Odecoilious Virginianis (whitetail deer) into my home state of Tennessee in the early 1950's and it has been a resounding success. Even growing up in west Tennessee in the 70's you never saw deer or turkey. They are now so abundant they are considered pests in most parts. If another depression came along we would gobble up everything the Earth had to give in short order.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I could put meat, (and lots of it) on the table (3 does per day, every day) for the cost of a $150.00 annual Sportsman's license, a $200.00 used Savage .243, gas, cooler and a few boxes of ammo.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well deer season around here lasts from Nov something or other and ends in Jan I think. Person might pack in a doe or two in that time frame..if they wanted to pay for a place to hunt which is not going to be anywhere close to home. Glad some of yall live out in the sticks.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would love to live in Alaska. You could have freezers running over with caribou, moose, salmon, char, Dolly Varden, cod, haddock, trout, black bear, sitka deer, grayling and Sasquatch tenderloin.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds very good. I would not mind spending the summer up there if there was some place that was not endowed with those carnivorous biting fly critters. I had a couple of yankee pals who followed each other up there one summer in big MH's. They had some horror stories. From watching all TV shows it appears like the entire population is criminal oriented imbred drunk dopers. Not sure I would fit in with that crowd. Now I might like to hang with my girlfriend Sarah Palin. I bet there aint no biting flies around her house. Just guessing..lol.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

a couple of weeks back at one of my stands not 100 feet from my camp. i let my son take one out a season. i usually do too.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

hardcore said:


> a couple of weeks back at one of my stands not 100 feet from my camp. i let my son take one out a season. i usually do too.


Looks like my kind of place! with the water in that area, you surely get they chance at moose as well!!


----------

